# 2012 CC gets upgraded TPMS



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Fancy! It's interesting knowing that while Audi went with a more basic ABS based TPMS for the newest A/S4 platform, VW is going a bit more detailed into things.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Jay any word if this can be retroed into a 2010?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Old Technology*

I had this feature (Individual Tire Pressure Monitoring) in my 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible.

It is too bad VW took so long to include it in their cars.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> I had this feature (Individual Tire Pressure Monitoring) in my 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible.
> 
> It is too bad VW took so long to include it in their cars.


It's been available on several cars in the US, namely the Phaeton and Touareg. In Europe it's been available for many years.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Jay, any news on 2012 VR6? Last time I checked with my dealer, none is even built yet!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's cool

GM has had this on their cars for years...finally nice to see that VW is offering it. Sucks it's not on my '11 though


----------



## rbr49x (Oct 24, 2008)

Saw that while on a test drive at a dealer yesterday. Even after studying it here, I'm still not sure how to read it. Pardon my slowness and help me out...

I'm guessing the numbers inside the car are the recommended pressure, but on this example, and in the test drive car, the numbers on the outside were in the 50's - surely not psi?


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

Nice. I noticed this on my 2012 R-Line.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes rbi, you are reading that correct. Mine came w nitrogen filled at 42 psi on delivery. Asked VW why so much much pressure? They scratched their heads. I dialed it down to 36 psi col, still a tad over recommended levels. My Acura had this type of display, I didn't know it was only on the '12's, but I like it


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

The factory fills the tires to 45 PSI for transport. The dealer is supposed to lower it to the correct pressure before customer delivery. There are also some black rubber inserts in the front coil springs that the dealer often times forgets to remove.


----------



## rbr49x (Oct 24, 2008)

Ha! So my test drive may have been with 50+ psi in the tires? I thought the ride was a bit harsh on potholes and such... (Buying it anyway!)


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

iPinch said:


>


Upgraded how? New module, new sensors, combination? Do tell if you know please


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Upgraded how? New module, new sensors, combination? Do tell if you know please
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


New convenience module for the most part.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

51PSI, you think the dealer would set the proper tire pressure.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

I just got my 2012 R-Line today and the pressures were way high too. I dropped them to 33 and the highway ride went from jarring to sublime.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Look at your front springs : See if the dealer forgot to remove the black rubber transport inserts. To remove them, jack up the car, then pull them out.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

iPinch said:


>


the owner's manual for my 08 Passat says the same thing when you push the TPMS button for the ABS-based system.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

mine came at 41 psi. I lowered to 35, then 33. it seems to fluctuate a lot. rarely do all 4 tires read the same.

Ride was a little harsh before at 41... A LOT smoother at 33-35. Even on ST Coilovers all the way down.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I still think the ABS based system is all that's needed. It's simple and it works, less things to break. Of course you don't know which tire is low but usually not hard to tell.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i got my car with 39 all around....green caps = nitrogen?? 
i was told i have nitrogen in them so i lowered them a little..the numbers jump a lot on my car from 33-36 depending on which way i turn


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1slow1.8t said:


> i got my car with 39 all around....green caps = nitrogen??
> i was told i have nitrogen in them so i lowered them a little..the numbers jump a lot on my car from 33-36 depending on which way i turn


Yeah, green caps = nitrogen inflated

Nitrogen just holds it's air pressure better/longer than regular air (over time there will be air loss with just plain air)...that's all


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

iPinch said:


>


How come it doesn't monitor the spare?



Sent from my fat right index finger while typing on my iPhone


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

UCME2 said:


> How come it doesn't monitor the spare?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my fat right index finger while typing on my iPhone


Because there is nothing spinning in the spare tire well that would be tracked by a wheel speed sensor


----------



## VWCCMan (Apr 18, 2011)

*2012 CC Has TPMS ?*

Does any one know if 2012 CC has TPMS sensors ?
I have a 2012 and bought R-Line wheels tried to get TPMS but dealer says that now the sensors are in the whel hub NOT the valve stem ?! Anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VWCCMan said:


> Does any one know if 2012 CC has TPMS sensors ?
> I have a 2012 and bought R-Line wheels tried to get TPMS but dealer says that now the sensors are in the whel hub NOT the valve stem ?! Anyone know if this is true ?


Supposed to be true...started on the 2011's that way (no sensor in the wheel)


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

on my 2010 there is no tpms in the rim/valve stem, it's monitored through the wheel speed sensor AFAIK.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

PirelliGolf said:


> on my 2010 there is no tpms in the rim/valve stem, it's monitored through the wheel speed sensor AFAIK.


What do 2011 owners need to upgrade to have this feature?

Frankie


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

vwaudivim said:


> What do 2011 owners need to upgrade to have this feature?
> 
> Frankie


what system does the 2011 use?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> What do 2011 owners need to upgrade to have this feature?
> 
> Frankie


technically nothing. Some recoding and need a VAG-COM to reset the TPMS.

Getting the TPMS button to work....that's something we're trying to figure out on the B6 Passat forum


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

So the TPMS sensors on 2011 and 2012 CC is not the same as 2009-2010CC and 2006-2010 Passats?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

vwaudivim said:


> What do 2011 owners need to upgrade to have this feature?
> 
> Frankie


Yours is already monitored thru the ABS system


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PirelliGolf said:


> on my 2010 there is no tpms in the rim/valve stem, it's monitored through the wheel speed sensor AFAIK.


2010 WILL have TPM sensors on it (in the US)

I'm not too sure if Canadian cars are forced to have the TPMS like the US mandated though

If you have the gunmetal looking valve stem with a nut on it, then you have the TPM sensors...look like this:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The 2012 CC Sport at my local dealership has TPMS sensors....


----------



## GR8CAR (Oct 8, 2001)

well my manual states 42 partially loaded (2 persons in car) and 51 fully loaded (4 people incar and trunk full of bags /suit cases



also it seems that you really need to upgrade you Comfort system central control module , seems that the TPMS is embedded in this module

From bentley Manuals
Tire Pressure Monitoring SystemYou can find detailed information about the Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) in 861603 Tire Pressure Monitoring System . 
Wheel electronics are mounted on each wheel for tire pressure monitoring.
The wheel electronics regularly send data that is received by the central locking and anti-theft system antennas and directed to the tire pressure monitoring control module J502 . 
*This control module is integrated with a diagnostic address in the comfort system central control module J393 *. 
All specified tire pressure values (control pressures) are programmed in the control module at the factory.
The pressures apply to a set of wheels with approved tires recommended by Volkswagen and noted on the fuel filler flap. 
The specified tire pressures for this wheel set are given for partial and complete vehicle load and must not be changed.
Messages and warnings are shown via lights in instrument panel and texts in instrument panel display.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It works really well too. I've been experimenting with it. Shocked that it works.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

So did anybody got it to work in a 2011 VW CC Sport??.. I will love to have this feature!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

So is there any way to have tpms work with after market wheels?????


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oohh....I never even scrolled through mine. Gonna go check them now

Sent from a rooted payphone using Taptalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bacardicj151 said:


> So is there any way to have tpms work with after market wheels?????


Swap the sensors over or buy another set for the aftermarket wheels (check the classifieds, lots of people sell them & just disable the TPMS thru VagCom instead)


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

> Originally Posted by VWCCMan
> Does any one know if 2012 CC has TPMS sensors ?
> I have a 2012 and bought R-Line wheels tried to get TPMS but dealer says that now the sensors are in the whel hub NOT the valve stem ?! Anyone know if this is true ?





snobrdrdan said:


> Supposed to be true...started on the 2011's that way (no sensor in the wheel)


Really? So what you are saying is that there is some form of air channel from the wheel through the brake rotor hat to the hub, where there is some form of pressure monitoring device? This would require all the wheels to have a rifle drilled spoke. All of the parts changes, the extra machining, and exposing the pressure sensor to potential extreme heat from the brakes...I don't see it. I would put $ on there being sensors inside the wheel as before. But who knows, maybe VW wants to spend more money making and servicing their cars, and they are generous enough not to pass that on to us.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

graphicsworks said:


> Really? So what you are saying is that there is some form of air channel from the wheel through the brake rotor hat to the hub, where there is some form of pressure monitoring device? This would require all the wheels to have a rifle drilled spoke. All of the parts changes, the extra machining, and exposing the pressure sensor to potential extreme heat from the brakes...I don't see it. I would put $ on there being sensors inside the wheel as before. But who knows, maybe VW wants to spend more money making and servicing their cars, and they are generous enough not to pass that on to us.


That post you quoted was old and before I had taken the tires off my '11 to find out that there still were regular TPM sensors on it

And there still are sensors on even the 2012's...they're just different from the old ones


As for on the newer GTI's....they switched to a system based on the speed of the wheel to determine if a tire is low or not:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5009876-My-2011-Has-No-TPMS-Sensors-in-The-Wheels


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

snobrdrdan said:


> That post you quoted was old and before I had taken the tires off my '11 to find out that there still were regular TPM sensors on it
> 
> And there still are sensors on even the 2012's...they're just different from the old ones
> 
> ...


Ah! Makes sense now. Even with the expense and hassle of the sensors, I prefer something that actually senses air pressure, and not something that is monitoring rolling diameter... Just my opinion...I could be crazy...:what:


----------



## HonoluluDubber (May 6, 2005)

*Digging this up from the past.*

My 2014 R Line OEM wheels have TPMS sensors in each wheel. Yesterday I swapped out my wheels to a set of 19 in wheels that do not include sensors. This morning when I got into my car ai was expecting the TPMS light to come on. Instead, I got a pressure reading from all 4 tires. Can anybody confirm that my TPMS is still functioning via hub sensors? Why would VW spend the extra money to put wheel mounted sensors if the car monitors tire pressure via the hubs?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

HonoluluDubber said:


> My 2014 R Line OEM wheels have TPMS sensors in each wheel. Yesterday I swapped out my wheels to a set of 19 in wheels that do not include sensors. This morning when I got into my car ai was expecting the TPMS light to come on. Instead, I got a pressure reading from all 4 tires. Can anybody confirm that my TPMS is still functioning via hub sensors? Why would VW spend the extra money to put wheel mounted sensors if the car monitors tire pressure via the hubs?


I'm in Canada but my CC has indirect tire pressure sensing. It uses ABS to sense change in tire pressure. I have a set tire pressure button on right side of the shifter. This system does not use sensors in wheels, only ABS to do it. I'm not sure which system you have. Direct is when you have a sensor in each wheel.

However this may not be your system.


----------

